
Facebook is shutting down M, its personal assistant service - TonnyGaric
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/8/16856654/facebook-m-shutdown-bots-ai
======
dccooper
...Facebook had a personal assistant service?

~~~
veidr
It "only ever became available to about 2,000 people living in California", so
no.

